# How much is this 1937 Schwinn worth?



## Mike83 (Sep 25, 2016)

I previously posted some questions just to find out some info on this bike, Its a 1937 Ladies Schwinn, Red with white pin stripes. Wheels are matching red with white pin stripes, with old goodyear tires, Has a messinger seat, obviously newer grips, Center stand, rack, Chicago made front Badge with train/plane emblem, new departure model D hub. I'm trying to find out how much its worth or how much I could possibly sell it for? I know the ladies bikes aren't as collectible but I figure its a prewar so that should make it a little more valuable. If Its not worth more than 100 bucks I'll just keep it, its nice to look at. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Has the wrong rack and is a base model so not a bunch of value. Worth a little more than a hundred but this will be parts fodder. Looks like front fork is bent too. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 25, 2016)

I'd be interested in that rack if you decide to separate it from the bike.


----------



## Jaypem (Sep 25, 2016)

Cycle truck bars?
I'd pay $150 if it was on my doorstep...


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 25, 2016)

.......want those GRIPS!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2016)

Maybe do some research on the parts values at the Sell-Trade Fourm and at eBay and add 'em up. Drop stand, rack, saddle, wheels...?
Would actually be a nice bike for someone complete. Get some clear pictures and show it off a bit


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 26, 2016)

Dropstand/bolts and seat are worth the $100......maybe someone would give a couple hundred for it, but they are going to have to want it more than most of us.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 26, 2016)

if it were mine id sell it for 300.00 just saying


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 26, 2016)

but id remove the rack and roll the fenders and get the rips replaced by proper prewar era types and clean and wax the paint and get better rubber on the tires and polish the metal work and grease it and oil it and get better pedals and jewel it up with glass reflectors but at that point time and money raise its value..... if you go that route post a before and after pic....rare survivor there


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 26, 2016)

errr looks like it suffered curb crash damage....they charge a lot to get that fixed....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 26, 2016)

worth 550.23 in parts? lol


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey Mike, LMK please if you'd sell the rack please.  If it looks like this I'd be interested.  Its definitely not original so you're not hurting the value of the bike by removing it.  Thanks -Chris


----------

